# Problema con fuente de calor Yaxun 702.



## Chilapo (Oct 30, 2016)

Buenas noches, tengo una estación de calor Ya Xun 702, un día la encendí y esta empezó a subir la temperatura del aire caliente y no dejaba regular dicha temperatura. La destapé y encontré un Triac (BT136), un Optotriac (MOC3023) y una resistencia quemados, además las pistas donde se realiza la soldadura del triac estaban quemadas e inservibles. Si alguien pudiera ayudarme con el valor de la resistencia y con imágenes de la tarjeta por el lado de las soldaduras para ver si puedo reconstruir estas pistas. de antemano gracias por todo. ...


----------



## capitanp (Oct 31, 2016)

100Ω tendria que ir bien


----------



## Chilapo (Oct 31, 2016)

Gracias por tu respuesta, la pondré en práctica.


----------



## Andero6 (May 15, 2017)

Hola tuve un problema con mi fuente de calor Yaxun 702, presentaba el problema de que la pistola de calor se quedaba pegada cuando la encendía, no aumentaba ni disminuía la temperatura quedaba estática en 012°.

Destapé y revisé la tarjeta y resulta que una pista se levanto al parecer viene del triac BTA12 600B el pin de tierra si no me equivoco, la pista la limpie porque estaba quemada. le coloque un puente y cuando la enchufe a la corriente encendió automáticamente sin tener que darle al interruptor lo cual no lo hacia antes. le quite el puente y sigue con el problema, cómo puedo probar el triac, para saber si esta bueno o malo como son las mediciones. y también para probar el que tiene al lado el BT136 600E, que función cumple cada uno ?

Son los dos al final, uno tiene un disipador de calor (BTA12 600B) el otro no lo tiene (BT136 600E)



Imagen de la placa de circuito, en la parte superior derecha se puede ver la pista volada.

...


----------



## ljcarballo (May 21, 2017)

Generalmente cuando se estropean, se suelen que dar en cortocircuito, compruébalo con un polímetro.


----------



## Andero6 (May 22, 2017)

ljcarballo dijo:


> Generalmente cuando se estropean, se suelen que dar en cortocircuito, compruébalo con un polímetro.



Ya la repare  ... le cambie los condensadores, los dos triac y recontrui la pista


----------



## transistor2020 (May 21, 2019)

Andero6 dijo:


> Ya la repare  ... le cambie los condensadores, los dos triac y recontrui la pista


cuales condensadores cambiastes la mia queda full calor no regula lostriacs no miden en corto

saludos tengo esta estacion la cual primero se fue a corto un triac bta136, se cambio por uno de 16 amperios el bt16 ,y todo funciono normal regulaba la resistencia luego al tratar de montar la resistencia en el tubo de metal hice un corto se daño la resistencia, ya compre una pero aun no la monto ya que veo que no regula el calor de dicha resistencia hice la prueba con un filamento el cual debe medir 32 ohm igual a la pistola original prendo la maquina pero nada que la temperatura baja se mantiene al rojo vivo el filamento  que tengo para probar , el potenciometro esta bueno no hay corto los optocopladores 3 que trae son tipo triac tambien todos 3 miden igual nada en corto. no veo que este dañado no tengo diagrama


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 26, 2020)

Lo rescaté de Facebook . . .


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 26, 2020)

Otro diagrama más, aunque es para seguimiento porque pocos componentes tienen valor.


----------



## mauro740923 (Mar 26, 2020)

Con el Diagrama que subió el amigo D@rkbytes y este trabajo de levantamiento de componentes, pueden completar el Diagrama.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 27, 2020)

Gracias Mauro ! (Auto-Normas del Foro : Con un me gusta es suficiente )


----------



## mauro740923 (Mar 28, 2020)

Bueno hoy me entretuve un rato terminando la anotación de todos los componentes, para que de una vez empiece a circular este diagrama en la red que muchos técnicos andan buscando, y el que saco el diagrama lo vende mucho mas caro de lo que vale una estación nueva. Esta bien que quieras cobrar por tu trabajo, pero otra cosa muy diferente es abusar. Así que disfruten y si pueden compártanlo lo mas que puedan en diferentes grupos.

P.D. Hay algunas pequeñas diferencias en pocos componentes, porque mi estacion es la GOWIN 852+ que lleva esta misma tarjeta que la 702 pero al parecer con pequeñas modificaciones, De todas maneras si es casi igual y sirve muy bien para la reparación de cualquiera de estas estaciones, es un circuito fácil de entender y no muy complicado.


----------



## mauro740923 (Mar 30, 2020)

Aqui tienen otra versión , el diagrama completo y bien clarito , lo publico aquí para el que lo busque a partir de ahora pueda tenerlo. Lo hago porque el que saco éste diagrama lo vende a mayor precio de lo que vale la propia estación, y lo considero un abuso. Pude conseguir el diagrama incompleto en éste mismo Foro y yo mismo tuve que hacer el levantamiento para poder completarlo, así que también tiene mi granito de arena y lo doy GRATIS para todos.


----------



## Mario Canales (Abr 25, 2020)

Tengo una fuente de calor YAXUN 702 que no me funciona el cautin , no calienta y la pantalla se mantiene en cero aun regulándole hasta el máximo


----------



## koos eduardo (Jun 10, 2020)

*M*uchas gracias por el diagrama*.*
*E*s que tengo una estación de calor y los t*r*iac están bien*.
S*ospecho con el MOC3020 porque no me regula la temperatura*.
T*engo problemas con los di*s*pl*a*y que no me marcan y el cautín no me funciona pero los transistores están bien*.
H*i*c*e unas prue*b*as y funciona*,* espero que sea el integrado que regula*.
E*spero a*y*uda*. G*racias*.*


----------



## suberojoseluis (Jun 24, 2020)

tengo una punta de cautin yaxun. (la estacion se daño) puedo utilizar esta como cautin normal? por cuales pines tengo que meter voltaje. y que voltaje deberia utilizar?


----------



## Freeman (Jul 3, 2020)

Hola amigos, entre a buscar alguna pista de como controlar la resistencia de aire caliente de manera manual, o sea, que no lo haga el Pic de la estacion soldadora, y encontre este hilo, interesante. Dejo mi aporte de este circuito que encontré de casualidad en un foro Ruso, hecho a mano pero muy completo. de la estacion Kada 852D, muy usada en argentina.


----------



## fjmrodriguez (Sep 26, 2020)

Mi estacion funciona normal 15seg y deja de funcionar la bomba de aire, repite y repite la falla


----------



## rimiro (Dic 20, 2020)

Andero6 dijo:


> Ya la repare  ... le cambie los condensadores, los dos triac y recontrui la pista


buenas colega me puedes indicar de donde le agarro el puente de la pista mala


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 21, 2020)

Todo depende de qué tan destruido el PCB esté.
Sube una foto de ambos lados, enfocadas e iluminadas


----------



## Eleazar (Mar 21, 2021)

Saludos amigos, tengo un problema con mi estación de calor el BT136, explotó y reventó las pistas, ya hice reparación de la misma pero hay una resistencia que quedo quemada y no se cual es el valor, es la que conecta el BT136 al MOC33020. Alguien que tenga la imagen o la estación y me pueda ayudar por favor, muchas gracias...


----------



## J2C (Mar 21, 2021)

Eleazar pues no se ocurrio buscar *por aquí* (haz click) *primero* y luego si no comprendes algo inscribirte al Foro y preguntar?.

Digo, no se

Se me ocurre



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2021)

El la primera página del hilo hay varias versiones del diagrama !


----------



## Eleazar (Mar 21, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> Eleazar pues no se ocurrio buscar *por aquí* (haz click) *primero* y luego si no comprendes algo inscribirte al Foro y preguntar?.
> pero
> Digo, no se
> 
> ...



Mil gracias ya he resuelto mi incomodidad, había revisado en varios esquemas pero no salía el valor de la resistencia, pero ya la conseguí mil gracias, es de 52 Ohms (colores: verde, rojo, negro y dorado) por si alguien mas pasa por aquí jaja, bueno nuevamente agradecido, saludos.


----------



## emilio177 (Mar 22, 2021)

Eleazar dijo:


> Mil gracias ya he resuelto mi incomodidad, había revisado en varios esquemas pero no salía el valor de la resistencia, pero ya la conseguí mil gracias, es de 52 Ohms (colores: verde, rojo, negro y dorado) por si alguien mas pasa por aquí jaja, bueno nuevamente agradecido, saludos.


Por favor deja una foto de la placa para ver la zona de la resistencia.. gracias


----------



## Eleazar (Mar 26, 2021)

hay esta hrmn saludos


----------



## jotana240 (Oct 19, 2021)

*H*ola gente*,* soy nuevo y llegu*é* aqui porque me van a vender una de este modelo y me la entregan toda desarmada*,*
alguien tiene como es que van los cable*s* ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 19, 2021)

Al menos sabes algo de electronica?
Si la respuesta es si, entonces solo con mirar el circuito deberias ser capaz de identificar, al menos, la mayoria de cables (si es que esta completo)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2021)

Si está desarmada es porque ya no andaba , tenés conocimientos cómo para interpretar el plano , medir y repararla ?


----------



## Sebastec (Dic 16, 2021)

Tengo una *Y*axun 702 y cuando apagó la pistola apaga de inmediato sin el aire para enfriarse en automático , ¿*A*lguien sabe que puede ser ?  *M*uchas gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 16, 2021)

Antes no lo hacia?
Haz medido algo al menos?


----------



## Sebastec (Dic 16, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Antes no lo hacia?
> Haz medido algo al menos?


Si , la resistencia de la pistola se puso en corto y quemó dos transistores , los reemplacé y cambié la pistola y prende normal y calienta , pero a la hora de apagar no se enfría sola.


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 16, 2021)

Mira en la primera pagina que aportaron los diagramas


----------

